# Blenheim and B-25 for Licolnshire Aviation Heritage centre.



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2022)

The Lincolnshire Aviation Heritage centre, at the former WW2 bomber base at East Kirkby, now have two Bollingbrokes, and a B-25 Mitchell.
The Bollingbrokes will be used to produce a complete Blenheim IV, and the Mitchell, previously at the RAF Museum, Hendon, was "won" following bids during the disposal of some aircraft, the aircraft itself being free !
The Mitchell is to be restored to at least taxiing condition, and will be finished as a RAF aircraft.
More details can be found on the Centre's web site.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

